# [Wet Thumb Forum]-ewww... water lookin' murky up top!!



## krys (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello everyone! this is my first post on here, I really find this forum interesting and I have so far had quite a few questions answered just by reading!
However... I have a new tank that is really honestly what you could call No-tech!! getting great light from a window and I have new sprouts on my newly planted... well everything! The only thing that is going "wrong" is that on the top of the water there seemd to be a film almost on the water, making it hard to see through the top... but when you look in throught the side of the tank, it's clean as a whistle... What is this? 
thanks in advance!
~Krys


----------



## imported_Ronin (May 19, 2005)

I don't know if I'm understanding your question. If it is a skin like film on the top it is likely made up of organic compounds, protien and the like. If that is it, it will break up eaisly when you will run a net or something through it only to reform a little later.

The easiest way I know to get rid of it is to float a piece of paper on top of the water, (no print) then gingerly draw it over the surface of the tank. The film will stick to the paper.


----------



## krys (Jul 8, 2005)

yes, that is what it is... its really easy to break up... thank you, i'm off to my kitshen now for paper towels!
thanks
~Krys


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

You could easily get water pump that will cost less than $5.00 just to get the water moving. It wouldn't make it cleaner like a filter would but it would break the surface scum. And it would still be considered a low-tech


----------



## krys (Jul 8, 2005)

I have been thinking of running a small airstone at night... I have a pump but i'm just such a hard head, I want to do this sans technological help! i may break in the near future however... 
~Krys


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Surface film is actually a little ecosystem made up of bacteria, etc feeding on the organic matter that automatically collects at water surfaces.

One of my tanks has a surface film despite running an airstone at night. I wouldn't worry about it.

This sort of thing comes and goes.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Dear Krys, 

Occasionally a film appears on the surface of my tanks, lurks for a couple of weeks, and then goes away by itself (when it runs out of nutrients, perhaps?). I found that it actually grew back faster if I removed it!

From Alex.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

i have to agree with what diana said (who wouldn't??!!). surface films tend to come and go. sometimes they're there, sometimes they're not. i've never really understood the factors necessary for its formation. i once used a spray bar to chop the water up until it was gone. i moved the spraybar once the film had disappeared, and it never grew back. very strange. i would just give it time. even if YOU are not changing anything in the tank.. the tank is changing ITSELF in ways you cannot really see.


----------



## krys (Jul 8, 2005)

another question, sorta off topic... is water movement mandatory? i've gotten about 50/50 on this... and if so how little can i get away with?

~krys
___________


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

I have three tanks running with no "artificial" water movement whatsoever. The plants and animals are doing really well. 

I have had no problems with the animals not getting enough oxygen. I have a couple of fish per tank, and hundreds of snails and other small water creatures. 

The water gets mixed around as the little creatures and the fish swim around, and this seems to be enough to distribute nutrients to the plants. 

From Alex.


----------



## krys (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you all so much!
~Krys


----------



## JDIDDY8384 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey fishy friends. I'm new to this awesome site that just like other people have said i have answered lots of my questions just by reading. I have a 75gallon tank that i just upgraded the lighting on. I had a twin tube light with 40w power glo's and just got a power compact with 4 65w bulbs. Of course the new light is more powerful but anyway, i'm getting a film or scum just since i got the new light. I just do not like the way it makes my tank look, and also have herd that this film can effect the way light penetrates into the tank. Just wondering and looking for helpful hints on this issue of mine. thanks.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

um...yea scum its just like mickinly pond right man.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

dwalstad said:


> Surface film is actually a little ecosystem made up of bacteria, etc feeding on the organic matter that automatically collects at water surfaces.
> 
> One of my tanks has a surface film despite running an airstone at night. I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> This sort of thing comes and goes.


there are protozoans (mostly paramecium) eating and living on that film too. When I had fries, I'd culture that scum for the fries to eat.


----------



## longlywalker (Nov 7, 2005)

mistergreen said:


> there are protozoans (mostly paramecium) eating and living on that film too. When I had fries, I'd culture that scum for the fries to eat.


You may also try _Oryzias javanicus_. They love eating that scum too. Most Taiwanese aquarists use _Oryzias javanicus_ to clear the surface film.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Mollies and some Killies also do a great job of cleaning up this surface scum 

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------

